# Bisping & Thiago Silva **Sig Request**



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

The Request: *A Good Thiago Silva & Bisping Banner...*

Pics: *Any the designer can find.*

Title: n/a

Sub-Text: ***JB***

Colors: *Not Fussed*

Size: *400 x 200*

Avatar?: *Bisping Finishing McCarthy With The Knees.*

Other Notes: *Thanks in advance to everyone. All attempts will be repped, with 4000 points going to to the one i take.*


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll give it a try tonight, just going to be hard finding that Silva pic.

edit-


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll give this a shot as well. Didn't TB have a pic of that? I don't know...


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Composure i like everything about that sig thats amazing!! Can u make my initials white with a black outline also the same with the ** either side...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

what event is that from? I can't make any sigs right now but I'll try to find a pic of it.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> what event is that from? I can't make any sigs right now but I'll try to find a pic of it.


When Thiago Silva Dominated Houston Alexander, i believe UFC 78- Validation and it was the best fight of the night in my eyes...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll try to find some pics from it but I can't promise anything.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a pic from the fight.





































Those are the best I can find. Hope they help.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I think it looks really good Comp, good work man as usual. Maybe a light border or something around it to bring out the lighter color. but overall thats nice man..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

\\


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is my attempt


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work Cochise, I like the blue bg.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Blue is to me, as gold is to you. lol


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> Blue is to me, as gold is to you. lol


Haha, good deal. I've been using blue lately.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Composure said:


> \\


Nice, can you show me what it will look like with a white boarder around it please.


Also can anyone help me with that avatar request?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Here is my attempt


Thats good work, thanks for the effort...


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

how much is the avy limit for you lifetime members? tell me that and I'll make ya one..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cochise said:


> how much is the avy limit for you lifetime members? tell me that and I'll make ya one..


144 X 168 or 125 kb.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Cochise said:


> how much is the avy limit for you lifetime members? tell me that and I'll make ya one..


125, mine has like 20 frames or so.

here's the white border


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Cochise said:


> how much is the avy limit for you lifetime members? tell me that and I'll make ya one..


Thanks, just post it in here when your done.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm having some problems with Photoshop right now. Just check back in this thread later for an edit.

How does this work dude? Sorry about the split, in the pics, Bisbing is somehow taller. lol


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I meant a gif of hin finishing McCarthey from UFC 83 sort of like this one of GSP finishing finishing Serra.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

**JB** said:


> I meant a gif of hin finishing McCarthey from UFC 83 sort of like this one of GSP finishing finishing Serra.


I'll hunt it down


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok, I have hunted down every last corner of the internet. I can find a gif from about every other Bisping fight, BUT that one. Any alternatives?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you find me the video I can make it into a gif but someone else will have to resize it for you since I don't know how to make it the appropriate size. Just post the link to the video and what time you want it from.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> If you find me the video I can make it into a gif but someone else will have to resize it for you since I don't know how to make it the appropriate size. Just post the link to the video and what time you want it from.


I can edit it. All I need is the gif.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cochise said:


> I can edit it. All I need is the gif.


Ok well if someone gets me the link to the vid I'll make you the gif and you can edit it.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Ok well if someone gets me the link to the vid I'll make you the gif and you can edit it.


If JB gets on, he can post the vid link you can make it a gif, and I can edit it, and then give it back to him.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya itll work out good if he finds the vid.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Ya itll work out good if he finds the vid.


aww you broke the chain of adding on phrases to the sentances!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Heres a download link to the video...

http://rapidshare.com/files/108893299/Bisping.vs.McCarthy.avi

Quite a small file.

- Edit i'll chop it using movie maker..

Heres the Gif i need re-sizing and **JB** putting on.










Thanks alot for all the help.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't feel like making a new thread so cochise if you don't mind could you resize 2 gifs to 125 kb for me while you're doing **JB**'s?

Here they are ...









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/24962.gif

and









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/014_1.gif

Thanks a lot and sorry **JB** for kinda jacking your thread.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

when in doubt, count on Cochise!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Lmao the Vking will be proud of you mjbish23...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know i'm not sure what one i want to use as an avatar so i'll have them both resized and then use one now and one later.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Theres only one option in my mind lol...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me guess... the techno viking? 

Thats prolly who i'll go with first.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Yeah but who's the other one anyway?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's the rick roll guy. It's a clip from that video.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is JB's


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

*Error* 
Your file of 779.5 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 125.0 KB for this filetype.

I do not understand this as many others have moving avatars which are way over 125kb?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

**JB** said:


> *Error*
> Your file of 779.5 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 125.0 KB for this filetype.
> 
> I do not understand this as many others have moving avatars?


I find it strange too, MJ's avy is 500kb....


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plazz resized mine and put it in for me. Try to make it smaller some more. You probably have multiple frames of the same picture. Try to look at it frame by frame and delete multiples. 

Don't scale down the image because that won't change the file size. You have to delete frames but I don't know how to get to where I can see each frame.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Plazz resized mine and put it in for me. Try to make it smaller some more. You probably have multiple frames of the same picture. Try to look at it frame by frame and delete multiples.
> 
> Don't scale down the image because that won't change the file size. You have to delete frames but *I don't know how to get to where I can see each frame.*


I use Imageready for mine.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Composure said:


> I use Imageready for mine.


Can u edit that avatar for me Composure please?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Composure said:


> I use Imageready for mine.


I use gimp to make them but I don't have imageready. Is it a free download?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> I use gimp to make them but I don't have imageready. Is it a free download?


You can probably download a free trial version. It comes with photoshop though.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Composure said:


> I use Imageready for mine.


I do as well. And MJbish, I have cut out all doubles. I CAN put in down to 125. But all there would be is about one knee and maybe half of another.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Can either of you try to fix mine mainly the techno viking one?



Cochise said:


> I do as well. And MJbish, I have cut out all doubles. I CAN put in down to 125. But all there would be is about one knee and maybe half of another.


You should do that. It's not like he's doing anything else in there besides kneeing him repeatedly so having one knee looping forever will make it look like it does now.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Do what u can please really want that avatar cheers...


----------

